# Where can I find cheap screen printing machine & equipment



## rrobinlive (Aug 5, 2007)

Im looking for a site/ store where i can find a cheap screen printing machine and equipment. Any of you have any places in mind?


----------



## adawg2252 (Dec 12, 2007)

where are you located?

There are plenty of online stores for equipment, but have you tried looking locally in the phone book for screen print suppliers?


----------



## balkx2 (Jan 14, 2008)

Silk Screening Supplies .com, screen printing equipment, silk screen printing kits Go to that site. They have a bunch of packages that you can choose from but i would suggest a 6 color with at least a 4 pallons... Or baseboard for the shirts. Or you can always look for used equipment.


----------



## fdsales (Jul 1, 2007)

Try eBay. Type screen print equipment in their search box.


----------



## rrobinlive (Aug 5, 2007)

Based up in MN, I checked out silkscreeingsupplies.com aint that bad, I like the way they are selling their products, in packages...it makes it easier. Now are the prices there fair, for those of you that know?


----------



## rrobinlive (Aug 5, 2007)

balkx2 said:


> Silk Screening Supplies .com, screen printing equipment, silk screen printing kits Go to that site. They have a bunch of packages that you can choose from but i would suggest a 6 color with at least a 4 pallons... Or baseboard for the shirts. Or you can always look for used equipment i do have a flash dryer that is 18x18 for 400 bucks that includes shipping. Hit me up if you would like it.


How about the 4 colors one? with 2 stations? Is that a bad choice for starting out small?


----------



## MentinkiZM (Apr 16, 2008)

I would defanitly use that site.

My experence with ebay isnt good. I baught a 4 color 4 station press about 4 years ago and you will find (especialy with ebay) they are selling it because one little piece is broken. And that one little piece messes everything up. LoL. And they "forget" to emtnion these things. lol.

Up to you. Just sharing my experence with ya.

-MzM


----------



## adawg2252 (Dec 12, 2007)

Yeah, personally I don't think ebay or craigslist are the places to go for equipment.

If you don't mind buying equipment without seeing it in person, go online. Personally I'd like to look at it and play with it before I bought it, plus I hate waiting for things to ship. I'd rather go somewhere and get it.

But if you were going to get a machine I would say nothing less than 4 color/ 4 station. It will make your life easier and you'll be able to print faster with the 4 stations.


----------



## rrobinlive (Aug 5, 2007)

I agree with all of you, ebay or craigslist aint the best place. Silk Screening Supplies .com, screen printing equipment, silk screen printing kits looks pretty good, I like how they have different packages it makes it easier.


----------



## balkx2 (Jan 14, 2008)

If you think that you will not be doing anything more then 4 colors. Then that's the way to go for starting out. Remember on a dark garment you need an underbase white so your press becomes a 3 color with an under white, and if there is white in the print there goes your second color. Thank of what your going to be printing if its no more then 4 colors not a bad deal but if you go higher then you may need more. I always say start with 6 but 4 is still good.


----------



## f3racer (Mar 31, 2008)

I purchased mine from Silk Screening Supplies .com, screen printing equipment, silk screen printing kits
Great bunch of guys. I purchased 4color/4station which is good for most things but now I am wishing that I got the 6/4 instead. I have been doing more 5 and 6 color jobs. I bought a cheap 6/2 just to fill the gap.
I just didn't think before that I would be doing more that four colors. 
Also look at taking a class as well.
Best of luck in your search.

Jim


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

The only things I would buy there are the Riley Hopkins floor models or the Workhorse, and they aren't cheap, but at least you'll get some use out of them.
I also think package deals aren't the best, unless you're really saving a bunch of cash. Look around on these forums and you'll see that everyone has different opinions as to what works best in terms of mesh and frames, inks, etc. When you buy a package, you're getting what one person thinks is usable, but it might not be what will work best for you, and you wind up with ink on the shelf that you've got no use for, or frames with a mesh count that you can't use.
I also think anyone serious about getting into this business is nuts to buy equipment off the internet from ANYBODY if they haven't been to an ISS show or equivalent to look at equipment firsthand. At the very least, go to some screenprinting shops and see what they have and ask questions. I'll guarantee that your desire to buy new cheap crap off an internet site sight unseen will diminish significantly.
And as far as these people dismissing buying used off of the internet, if you know what you're looking for, that's where you'll find the best deals. The best places to look are Craigslist and the Classifieds on these forums, and over at Screenprinters.net. My first press was an old Hopkins International that I paid $700 for and sold it within a year for almost $800 (it was a 6/4 without micros, but was better than any of the tabletop presses you're looking at). My second press was bought new, and while I got it for $1000 or more off what they sell for new now, it really didn't work as well as I expected (I had seen it at a show, but never really tested the micros on it, and they weren't very good). My current press was 4 months old, and not a speck of dirt on it. A $4500 press and I paid $3000. Works perfectly, and I've upgraded it to an 8/4.
If you think you're going to get professional quality from a NEW $600 or $800 (or for that matter, anything under $3000 - $4000), you're dreaming. There are some good deals out there on used, but you've gotta be patient and know what you're looking for. I've read too many posts on these and other message boards from people who thought they could beat the system by buying new cheap crap on Ebay or from many of these other no-name manufacturers, and wind up with junk that they put up on Ebay to foist off onto the next sucker. The cheap presses on Silkscreeningsupplies aren't in the same league as the Riley Hopkins or Workhorse floor presses they sell. I think a lot of people think they're cheaper because they're tabletop models, but the same quality. My only beef with the Riley Hopkins presses is the joystick registration, but some have it and like it, so it's a judgement call. He does make professional presses. You won't hear too many complaints about Workhorse presses either.


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

tpitman said:


> The only things I would buy there are the Riley Hopkins floor models or the Workhorse, and they aren't cheap, but at least you'll get some use out of them.
> I also think package deals aren't the best, unless you're really saving a bunch of cash. Look around on these forums and you'll see that everyone has different opinions as to what works best in terms of mesh and frames, inks, etc. When you buy a package, you're getting what one person thinks is usable, but it might not be what will work best for you, and you wind up with ink on the shelf that you've got no use for, or frames with a mesh count that you can't use.
> I also think anyone serious about getting into this business is nuts to buy equipment off the internet from ANYBODY if they haven't been to an ISS show or equivalent to look at equipment firsthand. At the very least, go to some screenprinting shops and see what they have and ask questions. I'll guarantee that your desire to buy new cheap crap off an internet site sight unseen will diminish significantly.
> And as far as these people dismissing buying used off of the internet, if you know what you're looking for, that's where you'll find the best deals. The best places to look are Craigslist and the Classifieds on these forums, and over at Screenprinters.net. My first press was an old Hopkins International that I paid $700 for and sold it within a year for almost $800 (it was a 6/4 without micros, but was better than any of the tabletop presses you're looking at). My second press was bought new, and while I got it for $1000 or more off what they sell for new now, it really didn't work as well as I expected (I had seen it at a show, but never really tested the micros on it, and they weren't very good). My current press was 4 months old, and not a speck of dirt on it. A $4500 press and I paid $3000. Works perfectly, and I've upgraded it to an 8/4.
> If you think you're going to get professional quality from a NEW $600 or $800 (or for that matter, anything under $3000 - $4000), you're dreaming. There are some good deals out there on used, but you've gotta be patient and know what you're looking for. I've read too many posts on these and other message boards from people who thought they could beat the system by buying new cheap crap on Ebay or from many of these other no-name manufacturers, and wind up with junk that they put up on Ebay to foist off onto the next sucker. The cheap presses on Silkscreeningsupplies aren't in the same league as the Riley Hopkins or Workhorse floor presses they sell. I think a lot of people think they're cheaper because they're tabletop models, but the same quality. My only beef with the Riley Hopkins presses is the joystick registration, but some have it and like it, so it's a judgement call. He does make professional presses. You won't hear too many complaints about Workhorse presses either.


THIS. The starter/econo/semi-pro presses that SSS.com sells are garbage.


----------



## frankiko (Jun 13, 2008)

midwaste said:


> THIS. The starter/econo/semi-pro presses that SSS.com sells are garbage.


why did you say it's garbage? what do you suggest?


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

I say its garbage because they are cheap, stamped steel presses that have little to no registration capability. I would recommend someone using hinges while they learned the process, and then decide whether they want to stick with it. Better yet, build their own press from the free plans available here.
Better to learn all the variables involved before you get fooled into thinking you are buying a toy that is going to work right out of the box.


----------



## frankiko (Jun 13, 2008)

midwaste said:


> I say its garbage because they are cheap, stamped steel presses that have little to no registration capability. I would recommend someone using hinges while they learned the process, and then decide whether they want to stick with it. Better yet, build their own press from the free plans available here.
> Better to learn all the variables involved before you get fooled into thinking you are buying a toy that is going to work right out of the box.


you are funny!... then it's not garbage at all. sorry, man... you should have asked help when you can't work those machines in your advantage. i have 6-color press bought from them couple of years ago and i'm still using it until now and no problem at all. i can print spot or CMYK... no problem at all. about that registration THING.... hehehe.... proper burning of screen, good eyes... and strategy.. that's all you need....

sorry, bud....just saying "garbage" right away is not going to help these newbies coming here for help. i am not connected to SSS at all. just so happen that i have one of their machine and it works very well for me.


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

frankiko said:


> i can print spot or CMYK... no problem at all. about that registration THING.... hehehe.... proper burning of screen, good eyes... and strategy.. that's all you need....


When registering those CMYK jobs, does that "strategy" involve a heavy hammer? Comes in handy to use on your forehead when it doens't quite "tap" those frames into registration for lack of decent micros . . .


----------



## A Perfect Pixel (Jul 4, 2008)

midwaste said:


> I say its garbage because they are cheap, stamped steel presses that have little to no registration capability.


untrue... i think it is YOU that doesn't have registration ability

I have a 1 color and a 4 color press from SSS and have no problems...

you guys rely on your silly micro knobs TOO much...


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

A Perfect Pixel said:


> untrue... i think it is YOU that doesn't have registration ability
> 
> I have a 1 color and a 4 color press from SSS and have no problems...
> 
> you guys rely on your silly micro knobs TOO much...


It's a bit of a stretch to call micros silly. It's a little like calling matches silly when you can start a perfectly good fire with a couple of sticks.

Rarely does a day pass on these forums where someone doesn't start a new thread looking for a good, cheap press. The closest they'll get to that is with a decent used one, and it will only be cheap relative to a new one. People have to buy based on the budget they have, but their hope that cheap presses are as good as professional-grade presses, just cheaper, is misguided. They can also struggle getting jobs into registration without micros, or struggle with presses built so flimsily that they flex when any pressure is placed on them making registration from print to print difficult. How may posts do you see from people stating "Gee, I sure wish I hadn't squandered $5000 on that 6-color press that sets up in minutes and holds registration throughout the print run, when all the smart people are buying $300 presses that are just as good"? I realize that not everyone has the cash to buy new and first rate, but with some research and some patience, they can get a decent used press at a fair price. Too many people get on these forums thinking screenprinting is easy, and the entry price is only a couple of hundred bucks, only to find out that it's hard enough to produce good prints with good equipment, much less with crappy equipment. Those of us who encourage people to look around and find out what really is good instead of making an impulse buy because the price was low do so because we've had our struggles with learning this business and speak from experience.


----------



## A Perfect Pixel (Jul 4, 2008)

tpitman said:


> Those of us who encourage people to look around and find out what really is good instead of making an impulse buy because the price was low do so because we've had our struggles with learning this business and speak from experience.


I'm not inexperienced at all. I have run 6/4's with micros and also 12 screen autos...

I just prefer to line up with my eyes and lock down the screen and go...

apparently on this forum, i'm the only one... but I guess that makes me inexperienced?

I got into this same battle in the other thread... from now on, i'll just stay out of them

I'm having no registration issues with the SSS 4 color press... sorry


----------



## frankiko (Jun 13, 2008)

tpitman said:


> When registering those CMYK jobs, does that "strategy" involve a heavy hammer? Comes in handy to use on your forehead when it doens't quite "tap" those frames into registration for lack of decent micros . . .


heavy hammer not involved at all. like i just said, you should have asked help when you can't work it out. leave the newbies to try this press without micros and have them experience it themselves. don't just say "garbage" at things without explaining it. it's misleading, man.
ok, i'm done with this and i apologize to everybody. peace!


----------



## BRTdesign (Sep 19, 2010)

what does anyone think of this press 4 Color 1 Station Magnum© Screen Printing Press - Screen Printing and Sign Supplies thanks


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

rrobinlive said:


> I agree with all of you, ebay or craigslist aint the best place. Silk Screening Supplies .com, screen printing equipment, silk screen printing kits looks pretty good, I like how they have different packages it makes it easier.


Any problem with buying off of eBay or CraigsList is one of not knowing what to look for. There's junk on both, and really good deals on high-end USED equipment if you know what to buy and what to avoid. There's also junk on the internet. When your goal is to buy cheap NEW equipment is when you're likely to get into trouble with something you'll outgrow quickly, or quit in frustration.


----------



## hongyuanjenny (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi friend,

This is Ms jenny from China.glad to see you are looking for cheap screen printing equipment via here.we just have many differetn models for this type machine.
If you have interested in,pls visit our company website: pad printer or Dongguan Hoystar Printing Machinery Co., Ltd. - Flat Screen Printing Machine,DC-LCD Screen Printing Machine,Big Flat Screen Printing Machine

Best wishes!

Jenny

tel:0086-15016845286
email:[email protected]


----------



## INKBSD (Jan 19, 2013)

I purchased a 4 color 1 station press to see if I liked it first. Since then I've upgraded all of my equipment. It's like buying stock high, and selling low. If you think this is something you'll like, and stick with, buy a semi professional/professional press first. I just bought a 6/4 hopkins, and what a difference in the quality of registration. I wish i bought a business package from SSS (or equivalent) right from the start. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## ToughJourneyman (Sep 26, 2012)

Check out Screen Printing Supply, Ink, and Equipment Store

They are one of the best screen printing supplies dealers. 


Enjoy


----------



## BRTdesign (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi Everyone I have a new press I now make and sell its a on screen micro tuning machine made from steel http://http://thomasequipment.weebly.com/ 
If anyone has any questions please let me know.
-Brandon
http://http://thomasequipment.weebly.com/


----------



## dheadri (May 24, 2012)

rrobinlive said:


> Im looking for a site/ store where i can find a cheap screen printing machine and equipment. Any of you have any places in mind?


I have looked at presses myself and I own the BWM Hopkins press with the ultimate micros I will say I like it a lot and seems to hold registration well but it does have the nylon screws and you do have to adjust those every few thousand prints. You can look at those on graphics solutions group website.


----------

